# Tired of cheap a$$ hood rat pax! TIRED!



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Today I just flipped my lid. One pax directing me in the wrong direction the entire trip. I just said, I'm listening to my navigation. I need to make money and I can't continue to listen to you and not make progress!

Another had 3 kids... she was no more than 20 yrs old and no tip, crying, runny nose, sneezing kids in my car and I dropped off in the projects when another hood rat bounced in my queue. I said "hell, no".... cancelled and went off-line. It's too damn cheap for everyone to be able to ride LYFT or UBER! Please make it STOP!

I prefer..... downtown, working class, respectful humans.. which I get 95% of the time. Can we make a special ridesharing for those less than desirable folks. I don't want any parts of it! You never get a tip! EVER, and some of them smell, kids are screaming,... its just the worse!!!

Thank GOD I got through the morning... with LESS than minimum wage. 5:30am-8:30am...... WHOPPING... $37.28. Tuesday's are slow. I should have stayed home. Operation.. changing my schedule to Thur/Fri/Sat and sometime Sunday! That's it!


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> Today I just flipped my lid. One pax directing me in the wrong direction the entire trip. I just said, I'm listening to my navigation. I need to make money and I can't continue to listen to you and not make progress!
> 
> Another had 3 kids... she was no more than 20 yrs old and no tip, crying, runny nose, sneezing kids in my car and I dropped off in the projects when another hood rat bounced in my queue. I said "hell, no".... cancelled and went off-line. It's too damn cheap for everyone to be able to ride LYFT or UBER! Please make it STOP!
> 
> ...


Did this uterus have three car seats? I would've cancelled from just that. Have before. Kids looks young and you and I don't have seats. Bye.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I can relate to your first complaint. Was driving a couple home after they had been out at night they were a bit buzzed but not hammered. I was driving to a neighborhood I'm somewhat familiar with and the nav was right on. Every turn they would yell "turn here" I finally said or actually scolded them "I have not been drinking and I know where I am going". They were pretty quiet after that. I felt a bit bad but it was extremely annoying.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Did Shen have three car seats? I would've cancelled from just that. Have before. Kids looks young and you and I don't have seats. Bye.


I'm so damn stupid. Only 2 car seats, but the other kid needed one. They were all under 5 years old. Well, I'm adding another rule to my list. I should have known when she said another Lyft driver was called, she was notified that he was outside, but he never showed up. She said she called him and he played dumb. He probably saw her and RAN! Probably one of the more seasoned Lyft Drivers! I've been at it 7 weeks and I'm learning new crap everyday! LAWD!


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> I'm so damn stupid. Only 2 car seats, but the other kid needed one. They were all under 5 years old. Well, I'm adding another rule to my list. I should have known when she said another Lyft driver was called, she was notified that he was outside, but he never showed up. She said she called him and he played dumb. He probably saw her and RAN! Probably one of the more seasoned Lyft Drivers! I've been at it 7 weeks and I'm learning new crap everyday! LAWD!


You risked a very stupid serious expensive ticket and in an accident, risked everything you owned and probably jail. Next time, CANCEL! I don't cancel for lil stupid stuff some drivers do but hell this is the perfect time and right time to cancel. And write to UBER immediately! I did that and they said thank you for being safe and confirmed my cancel fee.



PTUber said:


> I can relate to your first complaint. Was driving a couple home after they had been out at night they were a bit buzzed but not hammered. I was driving to a neighborhood I'm somewhat familiar with and the nav was right on. Every turn they would yell "turn here" I finally said or actually scolded them "I have not been drinking and I know where I am going". They were pretty quiet after that. I felt a bit bad but it was extremely annoying.


Rating dropped .02 to .04 after that trip?


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> You risked a very stupid serious expensive ticket and in an accident, risked everything you owned and probably jail. Next time, CANCEL! I don't cancel for lil stupid stuff some drivers do but hell this is the perfect time and right time to cancel. And write to UBER immediately!


Well, I'm glad I got out without incident... no more that's for sure! It was very dumb!

Funny on the uterus part! LOL LOL..... very fertile uterus... Those poor kids.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I won't go near the ghetto if I can help it, and will gladly risk any penalties for cancellations if either service tries to guide me there (Lyft is worse about this than Uber, I suspect because of fewer cars). I'm sorry, I won't risk my neck & car driving in to high drug/crime areas.

This is my single biggest beef with Uber/Lyft....I should be able to decline risky trips at will, without being punished for it.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> Well, I'm glad I got out without incident... no more that's for sure! It was very dumb!
> 
> Funny on the uterus part! LOL LOL..... very fertile uterus... Those poor kids.


Yup, you're responsibly for all the kids, not the uterus. You're driving, you pay ticket for any kids not in a car seat and had the kid been injured, you know that uterus would sue you and your insurance for every penny. Simple, print your states law about child sheet onto one page, leave it in a glove compartment and bring it out if you have any issues with parents. Then cancel or better yet let them cancel and get your messily 3$ and change. I had a lovely couple going from northern Virginia to D.C. They had the seat and installed it. No tips but a couple with a nice house from the burbs with good jobs. You know, ones who came use children right



swingset said:


> I won't go near the ghetto if I can help it, and will gladly risk any penalties for cancellations if either service tries to guide me there (Lyft is worse about this than Uber, I suspect because of fewer cars). I'm sorry, I won't risk my neck & car driving in to high drug/crime areas.
> 
> This is my single biggest beef with Uber/Lyft....I should be able to decline risky trips at will, without being punished for it.


Can't you just let the ping expire? I live in a relatively safe small college town so not many bad parts but I never that pings form a few neighborhoods with robberies and murders. Just let them time out and keep trucking. I rather sit for another 20 mins goofing off on the internet or going to get coffee that transport wild dangerous animals.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

swingset said:


> I won't go near the ghetto if I can help it, and will gladly risk any penalties for cancellations if either service tries to guide me there (Lyft is worse about this than Uber, I suspect because of fewer cars). I'm sorry, I won't risk my neck & car driving in to high drug/crime areas.
> 
> This is my single biggest beef with Uber/Lyft....I should be able to decline risky trips at will, without being punished for it.


I hear that... well.. that's going on my list of "not to do". I didn't even know there were so many housing projects tucked away.


----------



## Nute Inside (Feb 21, 2017)

bmore4now said:


> Today I just flipped my lid. One pax directing me in the wrong direction the entire trip. I just said, I'm listening to my navigation. I need to make money and I can't continue to listen to you and not make progress!
> 
> Another had 3 kids... she was no more than 20 yrs old and no tip, crying, runny nose, sneezing kids in my car and I dropped off in the projects when another hood rat bounced in my queue. I said "hell, no".... cancelled and went off-line. It's too damn cheap for everyone to be able to ride LYFT or UBER! Please make it STOP!
> 
> ...


Step your life up and stop crying about a job you volunteered to do. None of these people owe you a tip, they pay you exactly for doing the job they hired you to do.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

I don't discriminate against people but I do discriminate against neighborhoods. I don't care what race or color someone is or if their name looks ethnic, if they live in the projects they get canceled. But I cancel the rich folks way out in Mirasol just as quickly. 15 minutes out there to pick up their entitled ass and then they don't tip. They can walk. 

Kids under 6 is an automatic cancel.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Nut Insider said:


> Step your life up and stop crying about a job you volunteered to do. None of these people owe you a tip, they pay you exactly for doing the job they hired you to do.


I would have just cancelled or better yet, I got some damn lady that tried to bring her lil kid without a car seat, made them do it and got my cancel fee. Then I immediately reported it to uber.



FL_Dex said:


> I don't discriminate against people but I do discriminate against neighborhoods. I don't care what race or color someone is or if their name looks ethnic, if they live in the projects they get canceled. But I cancel the rich folks way out in Mirasol just as quickly. 15 minutes out there to pick up their entitled ass and then they don't tip. They can walk.
> 
> Kids under 6 is an automatic cancel.


Why cancel? I just don't accept the request. Acceptance rate doesn't matter, cancel does. I just took a few hours at a coffee shop one day to map out my town so I had as much info as possible during the 15 so secs to make a decision on a request


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Why cancel? I just don't accept the request.


Because some of those gated communities are miles long. The houses in the early parts of the development are close to the main drag, the ones built later are a long way and you can't always tell from the street address until the map comes up and you start scrolling, scrolling, scrolling...okay, screw this, cancel.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> Because some of those gated communities are miles long. The houses in the early parts of the development are close to the main drag, the ones built later are a long way and you can't always tell from the street address until the map comes up and you start scrolling, scrolling, scrolling...okay, screw this, cancel.


And these people never tip?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Yup, you're responsibly for all the kids, not the uterus. You're driving, you pay ticket for any kids not in a car seat and had the kid been injured, you know that uterus would sue you and your insurance for every penny. Simple, print your states law about child sheet onto one page, leave it in a glove compartment and bring it out if you have any issues with parents. Then cancel or better yet let them cancel and get your messily 3$ and change. I had a lovely couple going from northern Virginia to D.C. They had the seat and installed it. No tips but a couple with a nice house from the burbs with good jobs. You know, ones who came use children right
> 
> Can't you just let the ping expire? I live in a relatively safe small college town so not many bad parts but I never that pings form a few neighborhoods with robberies and murders. Just let them time out and keep trucking. I rather sit for another 20 mins goofing off on the internet or going to get coffee that transport wild dangerous animals.


That only works if you realize the address is in the hood. If a request sends me into the hood, I cancel.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Jagent said:


> That only works if you realize the address is in the hood. If a request sends me into the hood, I cancel.


How do you justify that without getting in trouble?


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> And these people never tip?


Never. I go offline if I have to go anywhere near that part of town.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Can't you just let the ping expire? I live in a relatively safe small college town so not many bad parts but I never that pings form a few neighborhoods with robberies and murders. Just let them time out and keep trucking. I rather sit for another 20 mins goofing off on the internet or going to get coffee that transport wild dangerous animals.


Yes, but it affects your acceptance rate if you don't accept pings....avoid enough of them and you can be suspended. I've accepted a couple, thinking they were close to the area I was working but then it's guiding me to some really sketchy areas and into a pickup spot I'm not comfortable with at all....so **** it, I cancel. Not worth the risk, and if I get punished, so be it.

I try hard to not be in those areas online, but occasionally they'll try to guide me there. I don't know how to fix that except for more drivers to simply refuse.

Maybe a new service? UberGhetto. Move the car's date back to 1990 and let anyone with a criminal record and a running hoopty offer rides to the dregs...cause I'm not playing that game.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

swingset said:


> Maybe a new service? UberGhetto


Ha! And we could automatically enroll the gated communities in UberRichF*cks an exclusive service for high end customers. Which is actually just UberX with 3x higher rates.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

swingset said:


> Yes, but it affects your acceptance rate if you don't accept pings....avoid enough of them and you can be suspended. I've accepted a couple, thinking they were close to the area I was working but then it's guiding me to some really sketchy areas and into a pickup spot I'm not comfortable with at all....so &%[email protected]!* it, I cancel. Not worth the risk, and if I get punished, so be it.
> 
> I try hard to not be in those areas online, but occasionally they'll try to guide me there. I don't know how to fix that except for more drivers to simply refuse.
> 
> Maybe a new service? UberGhetto. Move the car's date back to 1990 and let anyone with a criminal record and a running hoopty offer rides to the dregs...cause I'm not playing that game.


Acceptance rate doesn't matter. Reject a few in a row and you might just get a time out.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Nute Inside said:


> Step your life up and stop crying about a job you volunteered to do. None of these people owe you a tip, they pay you exactly for doing the job they hired you to do.


Didn't your ma'me say "if you don't have nothing good to say, then don't say nothing". LOL LOL. I can complain all I want. Stay off my thread if you don't want to hear it! NOW, there's your tip! LOL LOL



swingset said:


> Maybe a new service? UberGhetto. Move the car's date back to 1990 and let anyone with a criminal record and a running hoopty offer rides to the dregs...cause I'm not playing that game.


LOL LOL.. yes! UberGhetto or LyftGhetto!


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

bmore4now said:


> Today I just flipped my lid. One pax directing me in the wrong direction the entire trip. I just said, I'm listening to my navigation. I need to make money and I can't continue to listen to you and not make progress!
> 
> Another had 3 kids... she was no more than 20 yrs old and no tip, crying, runny nose, sneezing kids in my car and I dropped off in the projects when another hood rat bounced in my queue. I said "hell, no".... cancelled and went off-line. It's too damn cheap for everyone to be able to ride LYFT or UBER! Please make it STOP!
> 
> ...


Que lefties calling you a deplorable racist


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Que lefties calling you a deplorable racist


What's racist about hood rat. "Hood Rat = A *hood rat* is an often poor woman who engages in sexual activity like a prostitute, but without charge and without being coerced (compare ****):

What's racist about Ghetto: "a part of a city, especially a slum area, occupied by a minority group or groups."

It's reality.. not religated to a specific race.. therefore it's not racist.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

bmore4now said:


> What's racist about hood rat. "Hood Rat = A *hood rat* is an often poor woman who engages in sexual activity like a prostitute, but without charge and without being coerced (compare ****):
> 
> What's racist about Ghetto: "a part of a city, especially a slum area, occupied by a minority group or groups."
> 
> It's reality.. not religated to a specific race.. therefore it's not racist.


I said lefties. Clearly i am not. The reason you dont see lefties here is thanks to me. You are welcome!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> How do you justify that without getting in trouble?


Huh? The fact that I don't want to be beaten, robbed, or killed is my justification. I've picked up rides in the hood several times, back when I was new. It never went well. Those memories are all the justification I need.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Huh? The fact that I don't want to be beaten, robbed, or killed is my justification. I've picked up rides in the hood several times, back when I was new. It never went well. Those memories are all the justification I need.


I dont pickup in ghetto, rich young snobs regardless of their political views, manhattan millenialsm. The later is hard to avoid because most uber rides in manhattan are millenials. I keep to the burbs as much as possible


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> I dont pickup in ghetto, rich young snobs regardless of their political views, manhattan millenialsm. The later is hard to avoid because most uber rides in manhattan are millenials. I keep to the burbs as much as possible


Sup daaaag, I gotta stop at the ATM, then a "friends house" for a minute then I'm coming back here... that's cool right?

Bro... when you went in the crack house your Uber drove away.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

It's very hard to avoid the GHETTO in Baltimore. It's block by block.. swanky area one block.. the next block is drugs. Seriously.. Baltimore is a different animal all together.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

bmore4now said:


> It's very hard to avoid the GHETTO in Baltimore. It's block by block.. swanky area one block.. the next block is drugs. Seriously.. Baltimore is a different animal all together.


Build a wall


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

senorCRV said:


> Sup daaaag, I gotta stop at the ATM, then a "friends house" for a minute then I'm coming back here... that's cool right?
> 
> Bro... when you went in the crack house your Uber drove away.


Hood rides usually involve three of the following:
1. A long wait, either before or during trip
2. Request to make a "quick" stop. 
3. Bad odor
4. Bad attitude
5. Several small kids and no child seats
6. Bedbugs or cockroaches

Hood rides never involve:
1. A tip.

Feel free to add more.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

bmore4now said:


> It's very hard to avoid the GHETTO in Baltimore. It's block by block.. swanky area one block.. the next block is drugs. Seriously.. Baltimore is a different animal all together.


I dont understand. How can a swanky area be only a few blocks in diameter.? You dont typically have swanky if the schools are mixed. "Swanky" people (lefties particularly) dont send kids to "average" schools unless there is a private alternative.



Jagent said:


> Hood rides usually involve three of the following:
> 1. A long wait, either before or during trip
> 2. Request to make a "quick" stop.
> 3. Bad odor
> ...


In nyc lucrative blackcar rides in the hood involve stolen accounts, blunts, gangs and risk to your life


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

senorCRV said:


> Sup daaaag, I gotta stop at the ATM, then a "friends house" for a minute then I'm coming back here... that's cool right?
> 
> Bro... when you went in the crack house your Uber drove away.


 OMG I got that one too..... Lyft added that 2nd stop option.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

swingset said:


> I won't go near the ghetto if I can help it, and will gladly risk any penalties for cancellations if either service tries to guide me there (Lyft is worse about this than Uber, I suspect because of fewer cars). I'm sorry, I won't risk my neck & car driving in to high drug/crime areas.
> 
> This is my single biggest beef with Uber/Lyft....I should be able to decline risky trips at will, without being punished for it.


You must be new? The first thing you need to realize is that Uber/Lyft do not give the first single solitary shit for your safety or about being fair to the drivers. You are nothing but an ant to be stepped on. Proceed from that truth or you will learn it the hard way, and quickly.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Hood rides usually involve three of the following:
> 1. A long wait, either before or during trip
> 2. Request to make a "quick" stop.
> 3. Bad odor
> ...


I think you captured it.... Oh wait, one more........"Whhhhy da holdin $25 dollars doe" LOL LOL.

Lyft holds $25 on cards then release. Not sure how long they hold it.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

FL_Dex said:


> Ha! And we could automatically enroll the gated communities in UberRichF*cks an exclusive service for high end customers. Which is actually just UberX with 3x higher rates.


And perhaps some Grey Poupon



bmore4now said:


> Didn't your ma'me say "if you don't have nothing good to say, then don't say nothing". LOL LOL. I can complain all I want. Stay off my thread if you don't want to hear it! NOW, there's your tip! LOL LOL
> 
> LOL LOL.. yes! UberGhetto or LyftGhetto!


You don't need to add ghetto to Lyft. It's implied. Fistbumps!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> Today I just flipped my lid.
> 
> Thank GOD I got through the morning... with LESS than minimum wage. 5:30am-8:30am...... WHOPPING... $37.28. Tuesday's are slow. I should have stayed home. Operation.. changing my schedule to Thur/Fri/Sat and sometime Sunday! That's it!


Take two days off.
First day: Go to a movie, eat a pizza. Take someone you love with you.
Second day: Go job hunting.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> I dont understand. How can a swanky area be only a few blocks in diameter.? You dont typically have swanky if the schools are mixed. "Swanky" people (lefties particularly) dont send kids to "average" schools unless there is a private alternative.


Baltimore is exactly like that, yes they go to private school for all the city swanky kids. Block by block...it's very unique. So, it's hard to tell when I get pinged. Some areas are obvious, but it's difficult to pin point exact areas that are ok. You can have townhomes worth $350K 2 blocks from the projects. Sometime across the street from the projects you'll have townhomes that are in the $250K range.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

bmore4now said:


> Today I just flipped my lid. One pax directing me in the wrong direction the entire trip. I just said, I'm listening to my navigation. I need to make money and I can't continue to listen to you and not make progress!
> 
> Another had 3 kids... she was no more than 20 yrs old and no tip, crying, runny nose, sneezing kids in my car and I dropped off in the projects when another hood rat bounced in my queue. I said "hell, no".... cancelled and went off-line. It's too damn cheap for everyone to be able to ride LYFT or UBER! Please make it STOP!
> 
> ...


There is a new service called UbestBeMahRaaahd, launching soon in select ghettos nationwide.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Take two days off.
> First day: Go to a movie, eat a pizza. Take someone you love with you.
> Second day: Go job hunting.


Good thing it's part time..... I can't take on a typical part time job, because my primary job often has on-call responsibilities and I need to remote into the office within an hour.



elelegido said:


> There is a new service called UbestBeMahRaaahd, launching soon in select ghettos nationwide.


hahahaah! My Raaaahd! yeah!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

swingset said:


> (Lyft is worse about this than Uber, I suspect because of fewer cars).


It's because Lyft will accept a debit card, while Uber requires a credit card


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> It's because Lyft will accept a debit card, while Uber requires a credit card


Oh that's the difference. Heck, don't they give you debit cards for food stamps? Lawd..... this is going to get worse.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

bmore4now said:


> Baltimore is exactly like that, yes they go to private school for all the city swanky kids. Block by block...it's very unique. So, it's hard to tell when I get pinged. Some areas are obvious, but it's difficult to pin point exact areas that are ok. You can have townhomes worth $350K 2 blocks from the projects. Sometime across the street from the projects you'll have townhomes that are in the $250K range.


Not sure what the difference is between 250k and 350k means. Out in nassau long island you have clear differeces between bad schools and good schools. In Bad schools a .1 acre property is worth less than 100k. In good schools the same .1 acre is worth 400k and up without a house. Put a tiny 4 bedroom house and it shoots above 600k. Make it a really nice 4 bedroom with 2500sf living space and now its a mcmansion over 1 million with 30 grand in property taxes yearly. The barriers between swanky and bad hoods are middle of the road hoods stretching for miles


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> It's because Lyft will accept a debit card, while Uber requires a credit card


Well get ready for that to change. They are selling "Uber cards" in every Walmart now. Right there on the gift card display by the register. All you need is an Uber card and a burner phone and you get a ride. And Uber has no clue who you really are.



bmore4now said:


> Oh that's the difference. Heck, don't they give you debit cards for food stamps? Lawd..... this is going to get worse.


No longer true. Any ratchet can purchase an "Uber Card" at Wamart now and get a ride.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Card/payment has little to do with the Uber/Lyft difference, at least where I'm driving. Hood rats use both services, the difference is there are less Lyft accounts for both drivers & riders, so if I'm operating in a nicer area my pings are shorter distances with Uber, 100% of the time. Lyft has less of us both, so during non-peak times it will frequently mean a longer drive to the nearest Lyft pax.

That said, Lyft ends up netting me better $$ driving less trips as a general rule, so I want to prefer them but this one aspect of their service bugs me, I really don't like being guided into an area I'm actively avoiding.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I have no problem picking up people in bad neighborhoods. Everyone I have picked up from a "bad" part of town has been appreciative of the service. No one wants to work there, I get the reasons why, but I go where my passengers go. If I drop in a bad area and get a ping, I'll take it 90% of the time. Sometimes if it's late and I'm tired or I need fuel I'll ignore and then go offline until I'm fueled up, which will likely be in that same neighborhood because fuel is cheaper there.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Not sure what the difference is between 250k and 350k means. Out in nassau long island you have clear differeces between bad schools and good schools. In Bad schools a .1 acre property is worth less than 100k. In good schools the same .1 acre is worth 400k and up without a house. Put a tiny 4 bedroom house and it shoots above 600k. Make it a really nice 4 bedroom with 2500sf living space and now its a mcmansion over 1 million with 30 grand in property taxes yearly. The barriers between swanky and bad hoods are middle of the road hoods stretching for miles


Oh I completely understand. That's like Westbury.. taxes are super high on one side of the street and low (relatively speaking) across the street on the NOT so good side of Westbury... which, in my opinion all of Westbury is pretty nice, except for the side with the super high taxes LOL. I'm from Queens and my family had a home in Westbury. My cousins went to the Montessori School in Westbury. I'm from the hood in Queens. LOL LOL.... Flushing when it was well diverse. Now it's a mini-Chinatown.

This video is 7 yrs old, but it's still true today.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

bmore4now said:


> Oh I completely understand. That's like Westbury.. taxes are super high on one side of the street and low (relatively speaking) across the street on the NOT so good side of Westbury... which, in my opinion all of Westbury is pretty nice, except for the side with the super high taxes LOL. I'm from Queens and my family had a home in Westbury. My cousins went to the Montessori School in Westbury. I'm from the hood in Queens. LOL LOL.... Flushing when it was well diverse. Now it's a mini-Chinatown.
> 
> This video is 7 yrs old, but it's still true today.


Its not that drastic in westbury. There is no clear definition between good and bad. There are some highways and large commercial that flow into mixed areas before you see bad. Its typical for mixed areas and industrial to be the buffer. I drove through baltimore once with my family. Wife had me pull over to get water and snacks for kids at a grocery with a steel door and a slot. I asked her if she took out life insurance policy on me without my knowledge. That was in 2012. Not sure if it changed there.
P.s. i did not exit the car. Kept driving until plywood was no longer the decorative accent around windows


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

occupant said:


> I have no problem picking up people in bad neighborhoods. Everyone I have picked up from a "bad" part of town has been appreciative of the service. No one wants to work there, I get the reasons why, but I go where my passengers go. If I drop in a bad area and get a ping, I'll take it 90% of the time. Sometimes if it's late and I'm tired or I need fuel I'll ignore and then go offline until I'm fueled up, which will likely be in that same neighborhood because fuel is cheaper there.


More power to you..... Those projects scare me and there's always ppl outside staring and lurking. Trying to figure out how they are going to get their next high! Those folks are desperate and will do anything if the need a fix. I don't like picking up any of them. It's sad, because I'm sure there are decent people that are stuck in a situation and worker their way out, but I can't risk it.

I had a 10pm ping to the projects and I went to the address, hit I'm here and couldn't wait more than 10 seconds. It was dark and scary! NO more! I'm only 7 weeks in, but the newness is wearing off. I don't care if I don't make a certain amount. I want to be safe and I'm not compromising that.



Fubernuber said:


> Its not that drastic in westbury. There is no clear definition between good and bad. There are some highways and large commercial that flow into mixed areas before you see bad. Its typical for mixed areas and industrial to be the buffer. I drove through baltimore once with my family. Wife had me pull over to get water and snacks for kids at a grocery with a steel door and a slot. I asked her if she took out life insurance policy on me without my knowledge. That was in 2012. Not sure if it changed there.
> P.s. i did not exit the car. Kept driving until plywood was no longer the decorative accent around windows


It's changed slightly... only slightly. hahaha! Plywood is still a decorative staple. LOL. I agree with your Westbury comment. I just remember family taking about the $5,000 difference in taxes with properties directly across the street. I don't have exact specifics.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

bmore4now said:


> More power to you..... Those projects scare me and there's always ppl outside staring and lurking. Trying to figure out how they are going to get their next high! Those folks are desperate and will do anything if the need a fix. I don't like picking up any of them. It's sad, because I'm sure there are decent people that are stuck in a situation and worker their way out, but I can't risk it.
> 
> I had a 10pm ping to the projects and I went to the address, hit I'm here and couldn't wait more than 10 seconds. It was dark and scary! NO more! I'm only 7 weeks in, but the newness is wearing off. I don't care if I don't make a certain amount. I want to be safe and I'm not compromising that.


Always put your safety first. If you get a bad feeling, then pay attention to it and get out. Plus, every single 1* or complaint I've ever had, has come from people who live in the hood. They always want to make stops and they seem to look for anything to complain about.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Lyft has 3 types of customers.

People whose name cannot be pronounced without violating at least 2 rules of phonics, or their name is literally "phonics"

People who got a promo code for this free ride 

People who can draw from memory the entire Earnhardt family tree.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

occupant said:


> I have no problem picking up people in bad neighborhoods. Everyone I have picked up from a "bad" part of town has been appreciative of the service. No one wants to work there, I get the reasons why, but I go where my passengers go. If I drop in a bad area and get a ping, I'll take it 90% of the time. Sometimes if it's late and I'm tired or I need fuel I'll ignore and then go offline until I'm fueled up, which will likely be in that same neighborhood because fuel is cheaper there.


I worked in a high-crime/drug area for 20 years. I had a few run ins with violent/bad people in that time, and it taught me that there's nothing in those areas worth getting killed for. Predators in those parts aren't rational, or predictable. They'll cut your throat open for the change in your ashtray, don't ever think for a second they won't. It's a culture of wolves and sheep, people raised to hate you and see you as nothing but a means to an end....and it may not be the passenger that gets you. It's the no-insurance, suspended license meth-addict that t-bones you getting to your destination, or the hoodrat on the corner who bum rushes your car when the pax opens up a door, or a road-rager who thinks you cut him off, or maybe it's the guy who recognizes your pax as a drug deal gone bad and just decides to open up with his Hi-Point on your car. Even if it's not crime that gets you, you're putting yourself in financial risk too just by servicing those neighborhoods.

A good statistical crime map will show you where your odds of running into violent crime goes up drastically....pay attention to that, for your own good. Sure, there are good people in those neighborhoods...just as there are bad people in the suburbs, but this is always about percentages and mitigating needless risk.

And, in my experience, these are the people who respect NOTHING that you own, and will **** up your car, leave you no tip, or 1-star you for having the audacity to give them a ride. Nope. Nope. Nope.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Nute Inside said:


> Step your life up and stop crying about a job you volunteered to do. None of these people owe you a tip, they pay you exactly for doing the job they hired you to do.


Nute, you are an ass or you work for Uber. In either case that means you are an ass.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Nute, you are an ass or you work for Uber. In either case that means you are an ass.


I agree with you!! Thanks


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Jagent said:


> That only works if you realize the address is in the hood. If a request sends me into the hood, I cancel.


What qualifies as hood in your town? I'm in a college town so things are world apart from the big city



swingset said:


> I worked in a high-crime/drug area for 20 years. I had a few run ins with violent/bad people in that time, and it taught me that there's nothing in those areas worth getting killed for. Predators in those parts aren't rational, or predictable. They'll cut your throat open for the change in your ashtray, don't ever think for a second they won't. It's a culture of wolves and sheep, people raised to hate you and see you as nothing but a means to an end....and it may not be the passenger that gets you. It's the no-insurance, suspended license meth-addict that t-bones you getting to your destination, or the hoodrat on the corner who bum rushes your car when the pax opens up a door, or a road-rager who thinks you cut him off, or maybe it's the guy who recognizes your pax as a drug deal gone bad and just decides to open up with his Hi-Point on your car. Even if it's not crime that gets you, you're putting yourself in financial risk too just by servicing those neighborhoods.
> 
> A good statistical crime map will show you where your odds of running into violent crime goes up drastically....pay attention to that, for your own good. Sure, there are good people in those neighborhoods...just as there are bad people in the suburbs, but this is always about percentages and mitigating needless risk.
> 
> And, in my experience, these are the people who respect NOTHING that you own, and will &%[email protected]!* up your car, leave you no tip, or 1-star you for having the audacity to give them a ride. Nope. Nope. Nope.


Wow that is terrifying. What stuff do you look out for other than just a gut feeling? I need to stay safe out there!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> What qualifies as hood in your town? I'm in a college town so things are world apart from the big city


Street after street of government housing projects, with gang bangers standing on every corner. Usually a guard gate at the entrance that's been vandalized.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

swingset said:


> I worked in a high-crime/drug area for 20 years. I had a few run ins with violent/bad people in that time, and it taught me that there's nothing in those areas worth getting killed for. Predators in those parts aren't rational, or predictable. They'll cut your throat open for the change in your ashtray, don't ever think for a second they won't. It's a culture of wolves and sheep, people raised to hate you and see you as nothing but a means to an end....and it may not be the passenger that gets you. It's the no-insurance, suspended license meth-addict that t-bones you getting to your destination, or the hoodrat on the corner who bum rushes your car when the pax opens up a door, or a road-rager who thinks you cut him off, or maybe it's the guy who recognizes your pax as a drug deal gone bad and just decides to open up with his Hi-Point on your car. Even if it's not crime that gets you, you're putting yourself in financial risk too just by servicing those neighborhoods.
> 
> A good statistical crime map will show you where your odds of running into violent crime goes up drastically....pay attention to that, for your own good. Sure, there are good people in those neighborhoods...just as there are bad people in the suburbs, but this is always about percentages and mitigating needless risk.
> 
> And, in my experience, these are the people who respect NOTHING that you own, and will &%[email protected]!* up your car, leave you no tip, or 1-star you for having the audacity to give them a ride. Nope. Nope. Nope.


You are some kind of wordsmith. I felt like i was in a story there. Maybe your future is in writing.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

bmore4now said:


> Can we make a special ridesharing for those less than desirable folks.


I have long advocated that they should re-activate all of the drivers that they de-activated and restrict them to Uber Pool/Lyft Line. The other drivers can opt out/opt in as the choose.



swingset said:


> I should be able to decline risky trips at will, without being punished for it.


You can. Uber does not de-activate for low acceptance rate. It might log you off for a period of time, but it will not de-activate you. If you cancel too frequently, however, it will de-activate you.



iUBERdc said:


> Why cancel? I just don't accept the request. Acceptance rate doesn't matter, cancel does.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



swingset said:


> Yes, but it affects your acceptance rate if you don't accept pings....avoid enough of them and you can be suspended.


I do not know what Uber does in the Capital of Ohio, but in the Capital of Your Nation, Uber logs me off for two minutes if I let expire three pings in a row in an hour.



iUBERdc said:


> Acceptance rate doesn't matter. Reject a few in a row and you might just get a time out.


^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Fubernuber said:


> I dont understand. How can a swanky area be only a few blocks in diameter.?


Baltimore is still like that. Washington used to be like that. There are some places in Washington still like that, but not as many as there used to be.



bmore4now said:


> I'm from Queens and my family had a home in Westbury. I'm from the hood in Queens. LOL LOL.... Flushing when it was well diverse. Now it's a mini-Chinatown.


I once bought an 1948 Cadillac convertible from an old guy in Old Westbury. I once lived at 86th and 162nd; which is on the other side of the Island.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

occupant said:


> I have no problem picking up people in bad neighborhoods. Everyone I have picked up from a "bad" part of town has been appreciative of the service. No one wants to work there, I get the reasons why, but I go where my passengers go. If I drop in a bad area and get a ping, I'll take it 90% of the time. Sometimes if it's late and I'm tired or I need fuel I'll ignore and then go offline until I'm fueled up, which will likely be in that same neighborhood because fuel is cheaper there.


I will drop people off anywhere, anytime but there is no way I'm picking up anybody in the hood after the sun goes down. The creeps come out at night and it's not safe or smart to be a sitting duck when you can't see them coming.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

swingset said:


> Card/payment has little to do with the Uber/Lyft difference, at least where I'm driving. Hood rats use both services, the difference is there are less Lyft accounts for both drivers & riders, so if I'm operating in a nicer area my pings are shorter distances with Uber, 100% of the time. Lyft has less of us both, so during non-peak times it will frequently mean a longer drive to the nearest Lyft pax.
> 
> That said, Lyft ends up netting me better $$ driving less trips as a general rule, so I want to prefer them but this one aspect of their service bugs me, I really don't like being guided into an area I'm actively avoiding.


Act like what they insist that you are: An independent contractor. Laugh as they try to "guide" you. **** both Uber and Lyft. You work for you. You did not set it up this way. Uber and Lyft set it up this way.



swingset said:


> I worked in a high-crime/drug area for 20 years. I had a few run ins with violent/bad people in that time, and it taught me that there's nothing in those areas worth getting killed for. Predators in those parts aren't rational, or predictable. They'll cut your throat open for the change in your ashtray, don't ever think for a second they won't. It's a culture of wolves and sheep, people raised to hate you and see you as nothing but a means to an end....and it may not be the passenger that gets you. It's the no-insurance, suspended license meth-addict that t-bones you getting to your destination, or the hoodrat on the corner who bum rushes your car when the pax opens up a door, or a road-rager who thinks you cut him off, or maybe it's the guy who recognizes your pax as a drug deal gone bad and just decides to open up with his Hi-Point on your car. Even if it's not crime that gets you, you're putting yourself in financial risk too just by servicing those neighborhoods.
> 
> A good statistical crime map will show you where your odds of running into violent crime goes up drastically....pay attention to that, for your own good. Sure, there are good people in those neighborhoods...just as there are bad people in the suburbs, but this is always about percentages and mitigating needless risk.
> 
> And, in my experience, these are the people who respect NOTHING that you own, and will &%[email protected]!* up your car, leave you no tip, or 1-star you for having the audacity to give them a ride. Nope. Nope. Nope.


Pretend, for sake of argument, that everything you said applies to Uber and Lyft.

Because it does.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

I did it guys....another uterus. Literally 5 kids and 2 adults only 1 car seat. Guess who got pinged for them tonight......THIS GIRL!! The address was the Skating Rink, put since the set location on the pax phone wasn't exact, I couldn't gauge if it was a ride I didnt want to take.

Well, I told them the legal reason why I couldn't drive them. Of course, they got a little upset...saying "the last lyft driver drove us", told them sorry, but its illegal. I felt like a QUEEN. leaving them behind. I got a anothet ride next right away!

Whew!! Avoided that disaster.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> I did it guys....another uterus. Literally 5 kids and 2 adults only 1 car seat. Guess who got pinged for them tonight......THIS GIRL!! The address was the Skating Rink, put since the set location on the pax phone wasn't exact, I couldn't gauge if it was a ride I didnt want to take.
> 
> Well, I told them the legal reason why I couldn't drive them. Of course, they got a little upset...saying "the last lyft driver drove us", told them sorry, but its illegal. I felt like a QUEEN. leaving them behind. I got a anothet ride next right away!
> 
> Whew!! Avoided that disaster.


Haha! Where you on UBERx or regular Lyft? Even on xl and whatever lyft calls theirs for 6 seats, can't fit 7! No car seats and more than allowed passengers, hope you got your cancel fee!


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> Today I just flipped my lid. One pax directing me in the wrong direction the entire trip. I just said, I'm listening to my navigation. I need to make money and I can't continue to listen to you and not make progress!
> 
> Another had 3 kids... she was no more than 20 yrs old and no tip, crying, runny nose, sneezing kids in my car and I dropped off in the projects when another hood rat bounced in my queue. I said "hell, no".... cancelled and went off-line. It's too damn cheap for everyone to be able to ride LYFT or UBER! Please make it STOP!
> 
> ...


UBER X is like welfare assistance, in fact the government should just make it part of one of its programs to move poor people around. All people with jobs should have to use UBER select.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> Ha! And we could automatically enroll the gated communities in UberRichF*cks an exclusive service for high end customers. Which is actually just UberX with 3x higher rates.


Yeah we call that Select.

Also, back in my sedan Select days, I was known for screening airport pax for people + luggage #'s, and telling anything over 2+2 to please order UberSUV for a Suburban or similar


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Haha! Where you on UBERx or regular Lyft? Even on xl and whatever lyft calls theirs for 6 seats, can't fit 7! No car seats and more than allowed passengers, hope you got your cancel fee!


Yes, $7 bucks.....I hit accept, then told them to cancel the ride. Worked like a charm!!

I'm Lyft Plus...7 passenger van.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> It's very hard to avoid the GHETTO in Baltimore. It's block by block.. swanky area one block.. the next block is drugs. Seriously.. Baltimore is a different animal all together.


Different strokes for different folks, I'm from Baltimore and drivers know the majority of the passengers don't tip, yes no tipping happens more in poorer neighborhoods but uber is to blame for creating the no tipping is not required culture, I never really expect a tip driving for uber.



occupant said:


> I have no problem picking up people in bad neighborhoods. Everyone I have picked up from a "bad" part of town has been appreciative of the service. No one wants to work there, I get the reasons why, but I go where my passengers go. If I drop in a bad area and get a ping, I'll take it 90% of the time. Sometimes if it's late and I'm tired or I need fuel I'll ignore and then go offline until I'm fueled up, which will likely be in that same neighborhood because fuel is cheaper there.


 No problem here, I follow the ping.

Keeping it all real driving for uber especially uber x rates are just to damn cheap, The low prices for pax bring out the best and worst of everybody from the entitled jerks to the worst neighborhoods.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

swingset said:


> I won't go near the ghetto if I can help it, and will gladly risk any penalties for cancellations if either service tries to guide me there (Lyft is worse about this than Uber, I suspect because of fewer cars). I'm sorry, I won't risk my neck & car driving in to high drug/crime areas.
> 
> This is my single biggest beef with Uber/Lyft....I should be able to decline risky trips at will, without being punished for it.


You can refuse any trip where you feel your safety is in jeopardy. Lyft always tries to send me into the worse ghetto in town at 3 am. I'll drop off there, but turn the app off till I get out of the area.



senorCRV said:


> Build a wall


RACIST!!!



Jagent said:


> Hood rides usually involve three of the following:
> 1. A long wait, either before or during trip
> 2. Request to make a "quick" stop.
> 3. Bad odor
> ...


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Nut Insiderr (Mar 1, 2017)

bmore4now said:


> Didn't your ma'me say "if you don't have nothing good to say, then don't say nothing". LOL LOL. I can complain all I want. Stay off my thread if you don't want to hear it! NOW, there's your tip! LOL LOL
> 
> LOL LOL.. yes! UberGhetto or LyftGhetto!


Complain all you want, you and the rest of the broke losers in this thread livelihood depend on Uber/Lyft to stay one paycheck away from being thrown out on the streets. That's the reality and that is what this thread is really about. Working at McDonald's is more technical than driving for Uber/Lyft and you feel entitled to a tip.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

FL_Dex said:


> Ha! And we could automatically enroll the gated communities in UberRichF*cks an exclusive service for high end customers. Which is actually just UberX with 3x higher rates.


I thought that was called Uber Black 



Jagent said:


> Well get ready for that to change. They are selling "Uber cards" in every Walmart now. Right there on the gift card display by the register. All you need is an Uber card and a burner phone and you get a ride. And Uber has no clue who you really are.
> 
> No longer true. Any ratchet can purchase an "Uber Card" at Wamart now and get a ride.


This is really, really, bad. The greatest selling point of rideshare is that at least the system knows both who the driver is and who the rider is.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

uber fool said:


> View attachment 101532


Lmao..lol lol


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Nute Inside said:


> Step your life up and stop crying about a job you volunteered to do. None of these people owe you a tip, they pay you exactly for doing the job they hired you to do.


Ur an idiot.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Nut Insiderr said:


> Complain all you want, you and the rest of the broke losers in this thread livelihood depend on Uber/Lyft to stay one paycheck away from being thrown out on the streets. That's the reality and that is what this thread is really about. Working at McDonald's is more technical than driving for Uber/Lyft and you feel entitled to a tip.


Man I hate it when you McDonald's employees get offended. My burger comes out wrong.

Tell you what, next time I'm at your McD's, make sure you throw a few extra fries in the bag and I'll tip you a buck.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Had a pickup in a very poor part of town a few days ago.
The family of 3 adults were nice and respectful; we had a good visit and they tipped well.

It must suck to be you.


----------



## CHVY9900 (Nov 13, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> Had a pickup in a very poor part of town a few days ago.
> The family of 3 adults were nice and respectful; we had a good visit and they tipped well.
> 
> It must suck to be you.


Just one pick up? Wait until you get a few more, you will change your mind then


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

CHVY9900 said:


> Just one pick up? Wait until you get a few more, you will change your mind then


Exactly!!



Terri Lee said:


> Had a pickup in a very poor part of town a few days ago.
> The family of 3 adults were nice and respectful; we had a good visit and they tipped well.
> 
> It must suck to be you.


Another ignorant ANT!! Of course that happens rarely!! I'm not going for 1 of 10 hood rat positive experience. Keep them!!


----------



## johnnytt (Feb 21, 2017)

bmore4now said:


> Today I just flipped my lid. One pax directing me in the wrong direction the entire trip. I just said, I'm listening to my navigation. I need to make money and I can't continue to listen to you and not make progress!
> 
> Another had 3 kids... she was no more than 20 yrs old and no tip, crying, runny nose, sneezing kids in my car and I dropped off in the projects when another hood rat bounced in my queue. I said "hell, no".... cancelled and went off-line. It's too damn cheap for everyone to be able to ride LYFT or UBER! Please make it STOP!
> 
> ...





bmore4now said:


> Today I just flipped my lid. One pax directing me in the wrong direction the entire trip. I just said, I'm listening to my navigation. I need to make money and I can't continue to listen to you and not make progress!
> 
> Another had 3 kids... she was no more than 20 yrs old and no tip, crying, runny nose, sneezing kids in my car and I dropped off in the projects when another hood rat bounced in my queue. I said "hell, no".... cancelled and went off-line. It's too damn cheap for everyone to be able to ride LYFT or UBER! Please make it STOP!
> 
> ...


We don't expect to get tip in this businesses. You lucky get 1 tiper out of 60 rides


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

johnnytt said:


> We don't expect to get tip in this businesses. You lucky get 1 tiper out of 60 rides


Lyft just came into my market. More tips on lyft in 2 weeks than all of uber in freaking 4 months. I'm pushing hard for lyft, advertising for them all I can right now. More than like half tip, mostly a few bucks or even 5$ sometimes. Not much but damn it I feel appreciated


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

johnnytt said:


> We don't expect to get tip in this businesses. You lucky get 1 tiper out of 60 rides


I get tips often driving for lyft.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> I get tips often driving for lyft.


Seems like the ones that don't tip are uber people trying it out and who still have it in the head from uber you shouldn't tip. Eff Travis


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> Had a pickup in a very poor part of town a few days ago.
> The family of 3 adults were nice and respectful; we had a good visit and they tipped well.
> 
> It must suck to be you.


I run the "bad" neighborhood" south of me. Not many drivers will run it, there are rarely cars there when I look at the rider side of the app. I have a few regulars there, like Shawn, the motorcycle shop guy, or the girl named Love, thither guy James. All excellent riders. But all it takes is a few to drew up my ratings. Yesterday I had 4 Lyft riders. One white girl, one guy visiting from India, and 2 black girls. My ratings took a huge hit. The India guy was very talkative, the white girl was in a mood, because of her friend on the phone, and the 2 rides to the black girls, just sat there, would not say a word, and guess what, RATINGS HIT! Lyft likes being politically correct, except when the deal is reversed. But again, some of the poor neighborhood riders are cool as can be, but there are always the racial idiots that are goingvto ruin it for people trying to get a ride there.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Kembolicous said:


> I run the "bad" neighborhood" south of me. Not many drivers will run it, there are rarely cars there when I look at the rider side of the app. I have a few regulars there, like Shawn, the motorcycle shop guy, or the girl named Love, thither guy James. All excellent riders. But all it takes is a few to drew up my ratings. Yesterday I had 4 Lyft riders. One white girl, one guy visiting from India, and 2 black girls. My ratings took a huge hit. The India guy was very talkative, the white girl was in a mood, because of her friend on the phone, and the 2 rides to the black girls, just sat there, would not say a word, and guess what, RATINGS HIT! Lyft likes being politically correct, except when the deal is reversed. But again, some of the poor neighborhood riders are cool as can be, but there are always the racial idiots that are goingvto ruin it for people trying to get a ride there.


I wasn't speaking about any specific race of ppl. Hood rat or ghetto can be any race of ppl. There are good people in the HOOD!! No disputing that.


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

When I drive into a "bad neighborhoods" in D.C., it's almost always for a perfect pax. And subsequent pickups there are also great. Most people living there are normal people.

The occasional bad apple happens with the same (or less, I think) frequency than in the normal downtown business/entertainment areas.

The ACTUAL "bad neighborhoods" to me, are certain middle-class areas of MD, where it's all wannabee teenage thugs who aspire to be gang bangers, and want to take it out playing with Uber drivers. They would crap their pants and start crying if anything happened, but they will sit there and talk racist threatening BS at you. I have learned to avoid those areas. Because it would be a really bad mess (paperwork/hassle/time) if I had to kill one of them in self-defense.


----------



## Speedyracer (Aug 17, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> . Can we make a special ridesharing for those less than desirable folks


The service is called uber x. Uber black was first. Uber x was only brought on for the less desirable riders to afford a cheap ride.... The "hood rats". Lower Middle to lower class. It's all about perception my friend.


----------



## nomogmos (Feb 6, 2017)

bmore4now said:


> It's too damn cheap for everyone to be able to ride LYFT or UBER! Please make it STOP!


When you're getting LESS than it would cost for 4 people to ride the bus, this won't go away anytime soon.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

swingset said:


> This is my single biggest beef with Uber/Lyft....I should be able to decline risky trips at will, without being punished for it.


You can...simply don't accept the ping.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

RaleighUber said:


> You can...simply don't accept the ping.


Not without consequence, and sometimes it's very hard to determine that your pickup is in a good area before accepting...hence my point.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> It's very hard to avoid the GHETTO in Baltimore. It's block by block.. swanky area one block.. the next block is drugs. Seriously.. Baltimore is a different animal all together.


Same with So Cal...one block houses have pristine lawns and fences...next block has 3 beaters on cinder-blocks, dirt yard, plastic in window to replace broken glass.



swingset said:


> Not without consequence, and sometimes it's very hard to determine that your pickup is in a good area before accepting...hence my point.


There are no consequences of refusing a ping. Your acceptance rate is a made up number designed to make you less selective with rides. When in doubt, don't.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

RaleighUber said:


> You can...simply don't accept the ping.


You'd think so. Except if you're on Lyft and trying to meet the requirements for your bonus..... that one "miss" may need a few to make it up.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

We don't have bad neighborhoods here. Poor yes but never dangerous. I would not drive if we did.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

RaleighUber said:


> There are no consequences of refusing a ping. Your acceptance rate is a made up number designed to make you less selective with rides. When in doubt, don't.


Yes there are consequences. Period, end of story.


----------



## Khota (Dec 30, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> Today I just flipped my lid. One pax directing me in the wrong direction the entire trip. I just said, I'm listening to my navigation. I need to make money and I can't continue to listen to you and not make progress!
> 
> Another had 3 kids... she was no more than 20 yrs old and no tip, crying, runny nose, sneezing kids in my car and I dropped off in the projects when another hood rat bounced in my queue. I said "hell, no".... cancelled and went off-line. It's too damn cheap for everyone to be able to ride LYFT or UBER! Please make it STOP!
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. I wish I could make what you did driving for three hours. I'm killing myself trying to pay my rent until I find something else. At this point, it's *anything *else.



Honey Badger said:


> We don't have bad neighborhoods here. Poor yes but never dangerous. I would not drive if we did.


Mine are poor rather than bad as well. BUT, you are still likely to get smelly skunk PAX in poor neighborhoods.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

You work in Baltimore, of course you have to deal with hood rats.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Nut Insiderr said:


> Complain all you want, you and the rest of the broke losers in this thread livelihood depend on Uber/Lyft to stay one paycheck away from being thrown out on the streets. That's the reality and that is what this thread is really about. Working at McDonald's is more technical than driving for Uber/Lyft and you feel entitled to a tip.


Honestly? No. I honestly do Uber/Lyft to avoid being bored. I don't need the money.... that doesn't mean I'm not going to expose it when it's bullshit and taking advantage of people.



bmore4now said:


> Exactly!!
> 
> Another ignorant ANT!! Of course that happens rarely!! I'm not going for 1 of 10 hood rat positive experience. Keep them!!


I'll take the two suburb milennials that are rude and don't tip over the two hood rat rides where one tips and the other crackhead sh*ts himself on my seat


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

swingset said:


> I won't go near the ghetto if I can help it, and will gladly risk any penalties for cancellations if either service tries to guide me there (Lyft is worse about this than Uber, I suspect because of fewer cars). I'm sorry, I won't risk my neck & car driving in to high drug/crime areas.
> 
> This is my single biggest beef with Uber/Lyft....I should be able to decline risky trips at will, without being punished for it.


I do Uber on the west and south sides with no issues.



FL_Dex said:


> Never. I go offline if I have to go anywhere near that part of town.


Hahaha never say never. I got tipped multiple times out West.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

PTUber said:


> I can relate to your first complaint. Was driving a couple home after they had been out at night they were a bit buzzed but not hammered. I was driving to a neighborhood I'm somewhat familiar with and the nav was right on. Every turn they would yell "turn here" I finally said or actually scolded them "I have not been drinking and I know where I am going". They were pretty quiet after that. I felt a bit bad but it was extremely annoying.


When I get a pax like that I usually just play along and say, "sure", each time but when it gets a little too much, I just turn on my turn signal super early. Turn on the turn signal before they tell you to turn, and a lot of times they stop. I think they get the idea without it being perceived as hostile.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

swingset said:


> Yes there are consequences. Period, end of story.


Such as...?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

bmore4now said:


> Today I just flipped my lid. One pax directing me in the wrong direction the entire trip. I just said, I'm listening to my navigation. I need to make money and I can't continue to listen to you and not make progress!
> 
> Another had 3 kids... she was no more than 20 yrs old and no tip, crying, runny nose, sneezing kids in my car and I dropped off in the projects when another hood rat bounced in my queue. I said "hell, no".... cancelled and went off-line. It's too damn cheap for everyone to be able to ride LYFT or UBER! Please make it STOP!
> 
> ...


Special rudesharing for those less than desirable subhumans???? It already exists. Its called the bus. This job was cool when uber was competing with cabs but its become dog sh$& since theyve tried to compete with the city bus. Heck, uber even tried to compete with private ambulances when they wanted people to opt into picking up ppl with special medical needs. Ha. Lol gtfoh



Nute Inside said:


> Step your life up and stop crying about a job you volunteered to do. None of these people owe you a tip, they pay you exactly for doing the job they hired you to do.


Ahhhh. The apologists.


----------



## Heema (Nov 10, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> I'm so damn stupid. Only 2 car seats, but the other kid needed one. They were all under 5 years old. Well, I'm adding another rule to my list. I should have known when she said another Lyft driver was called, she was notified that he was outside, but he never showed up. She said she called him and he played dumb. He probably saw her and RAN! Probably one of the more seasoned Lyft Drivers! I've been at it 7 weeks and I'm learning new crap everyday! LAWD!


Man, lyft in Baltimore is just pain in the butt. I been through all the stuff you mentioned when I started doing the 50 rides for $300 bonus. Now though, I don't go online unless it's PT and no surge with uber (Which is very rare), I dont accept any ride unless I know where is the address and it isn't a bad area. Most importantly, with both uber and lyft no kids without car seat, and no unaccompanied minors under 18 yrs old.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Heema said:


> Man, lyft in Baltimore is just pain in the butt. I been through all the stuff you mentioned when I started doing the 50 rides for $300 bonus. Now though, I don't go online unless it's PT and no surge with uber (Which is very rare), I dont accept any ride unless I know where is the address and it isn't a bad area. Most importantly, with both uber and lyft no kids without car seat, and no unaccompanied minors under 18 yrs old.


If one surges, the other is off. That's the rule.

And lyft never PT here.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

Nute Inside said:


> Step your life up and stop crying about a job you volunteered to do. None of these people owe you a tip, they pay you exactly for doing the job they hired you to do.


This is not a job you arse kisser!



bmore4now said:


> It's very hard to avoid the GHETTO in Baltimore. It's block by block.. swanky area one block.. the next block is drugs. Seriously.. Baltimore is a different animal all together.


Detroit is the same way unless you stay in the suburbs. But I also get those misplaced Detroit hoodrats who ventured north of 8 mile too....


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

hahaha


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Nute Inside said:


> Step your life up and stop crying about a job you volunteered to do. None of these people owe you a tip, they pay you exactly for doing the job they hired you to do.


Tipping may not be normal...

In your country...China...butt...

In this country...USA... It is "normal"...

The "job" is point a to point b...

The "gratuity" is your way to show...

That the trip was pleasant and nice...

Rakos


----------

